# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kultura Demokratike në Shqipëri

## Borix

*Kultura Demokratike ne Shqiperi*

Rezoluta 2000/47 e Kombeve te Bashkuara mbi Promovimin dhe Konsolidimin e Demokracise i ben thirrje shteteve te mbare botes per:

*(a)*	Konsolidimin e demokracise nepermjet promovimit te pluralizmit, mbrojtjes se te drejtave thelbesore te njeriut, maksimizimin e pjesëmarrjes se individëve ne procesin e vendimmarrjes dhe ne zhvillimin e institucioneve publike, perfshire ketu edhe nje legjislature te pavarur, te përgjegjshme dhe efektive, si edhe promovimin e nje sistemi zgjedhor qe te siguroje zgjedhje te ndershme, te lira dhe periodike.

*(b)*	Promovimin, mbrojtjen dhe respektimin e te gjitha te drejtave te njeriut dhe, ne veçanti, te lirive thelbesore.

*(c)*	Lirine e mendimit, ndergjegjies, fese, kuvendimit dhe asocimit paqësor, si dhe lirine e shprehjes, opinionit, dhe nje media totalisht te pavarur, te lire, dhe pluraliste.

Ne me pak se njëqind fjale, ky paragraf përmbledh mijera argumenta ne favor te kultures demokratike te shpalosura neper libra, ligjërata, e artikuj te ndryshem shkencore. Por, a eshte shoqëria shqiptare ne dijeni te parimeve te kultures demokratike? Nese po, a eshte e afte te veproje, dhe  a di te veproje, ne ato raste kur te pakten nje parim demokratik shkelet padrejtësisht?

Per te dhene qëndrimin tim ndaj kësaj ceshtjeje, me lejoni te paraqes disa pika ne lidhje me kulturen demokratike.

Demokracia nuk përcaktohet domosdoshmerisht si nje teresi institucionesh publike plotësisht funksionale. Nje demokraci e shendoshe permban ne thelb zhvillimin e nje kulture qytetare demokratike. Koncepti i kultures, ne kete rast, nuk i referohet kuptimit tradicional, por _teresise se sjelljeve, praktikave, dhe normave_ te cilat percaktojne aftesine e popullit per te qeverisur vetveten. Nese nje sistem totalitar inkurajon politike-berjen pasive dhe te fjetur, kultura qytetare e nje shoqërie demokratike karakterizohet nga trajta e aktiviteteve te lira e te zgjedhura nga nje individ ose nje grup individësh.

Arsimimi perben nje rol kyc ne cdo shoqeri, dhe cilësohet si nje _komponent jetësor_ i nje shoqërie demokratike ne vacanti. Nese nje shoqeri totalitare amalgamon tek individi pasivitetin e te menduarit rreth nje gjeje dhe te te pranuarit (me force) te kësaj gjeje, nje shoqeri demokratike nxit pavaresine dhe venien ne diskutim te shendoshe e analitik te gjerave. Pra, bashkësia e vlerave qe i ngulitet nje individi nuk eshte aspak e kufizuar dhe e anshme; keto vlera e nxisin individin te germoje thelle ne mendime e te ndertoje argumenta rreth ceshtjeve te ndryshme nen konsiderate.

Nepermjet këtij mekanizmi, dalin ne pah vecori te tjera te natyres njerezore: konflikti, kompromisi, dhe konsensusi, elemente keta te pashmangshem te nje kulture demokratike. Nga pikemapja teoriko-shkencore (pse jo praktike), nje mekanizem demokratik eshte i pajisur me teresine e rregullave per administrimin e konflikteve. Pra, ekziston nje rrjedhe neper linjat e ndërlidhura Konflikt<->Kompromis<->Konsensus, e cila e stabilizon shoqerine, dhe e nxit ate te nxjerre mesime nga te tilla ngjarje, duke përforcuar kulturen dhe shoqerine demokratike. Kjo na ben te pranojme idene se demokracia eshte pragmatike, dhe nuk i perket nje grupi te vogel individësh qe qeverisin, por prek te gjithe shoqerine ne teresi, dhe individin ne veçanti.

(_Burime kryesore: UN.org, usinfo.state.gov, OYCF.org_)

Le tu përgjigjemi me objektivitet dhe realisht pyetjeve qe kam paraqitur me siper. Mendimi im eshte se shoqërise shqiptare i mungon arsimimi i duhur per njohjen me kulturen demokratike. Shoqeria jone eshte (tmerrësisht) apatike dhe pasive, elemente keta te nje shoqërie te infektuar nga pasiviteti i totalitarizmit dhe te zhgënjyer nga mungesa e kultures se vete qeverive (pseudo-)demokratike. Individet shqiptare jane apatike ndaj shkeljes se te drejtave qe dhuron demokracia. Atyre u mungon aftësia per te protestuar (ne menyre demokratike) per keto te drejta, per te ngritur zerin (ne menyre demokratike) ne favor te demokracise qe u perket. Pra, ne pak fjale, atyre u mungon _kultura_.

Kjo teme nuk mbaron me kaq. Ne vazhdim do te paraqes ceshtje te tjera ne lidhje me kulturen demokratike ne pergjithesi, dhe ne veçanti per rastin e Shqiperise. 

Do tju lutesha te diskutonit paster dhe duke argumentuar mendimet tuaja.

----------


## Borix

Ne vepren e tij, ‘_Polyarchy_’, Dahl (_Yale University_) e përkufizon demokracinë si nje teresi konjunktive e perbere nga elementet e mëposhtme:

*(a)*	E drejta per te votuar
*(b)*	E drejta per t’u zgjedhur (votuar)
*(c)*	E drejta e lidereve politike per te garuar per suport dhe vota
*(d)*	Zgjedhje te lira dhe te ndershme
*(e)*	Liri te shprehjes
*(f)*  	 Liri asociimi / anetaresimi ne organizata
*(g)*	Burime alternative informacioni
*(h)*	Insitucione te hartimit/zbatimit te politikes publike te themeluara me ane te votes se lire.

Le t’i paraqesim me ne detaj elementet e mesiperme.

I gjithe procesi politik dhe qeverises ne nje sistem demokratik varet drejtpërdrejt nga politike-beresit (politikanet dhe ‘keshilltaret’ prapa kuintave). Keta te fundit zgjidhen drejtpërdrejt nga populli, por politike-berja e tyre përpilohet ne menyre te terthorte nga populli. Pra, ky i fundit luan nje rol _indirekt_ ne hartimin e politikave. E vetmja fuqi e popullit eshte karakteristika e tij sovrane, _vota_, ne nje moment deciziv: _votimi_.

Pikerisht procesi i votimit perben nje proces kritik nepermjet te cilit qytetareve u jepet mundesia ligjore per te zgjedhur dhe influencuar qeveritaret. Votuesit, me ane te ndërgjegjes se plote dhe me vullnet te lire, votojne per nje parti specifike, sepse besojne ne politikat e specifikuara nga kjo e fundit. Per me teper, per t’u konsideruar i drejte dhe i paanshem, procesi i votimit duhet te perseritet periodikisht (zakonisht cdo 4-5 vjet).

Garant per zgjedhje te lira e te  ndershme, per lirite individuale dhe ne grup, del teresia e përgjithshme e ligjeve qe i referohemi me termin ‘kushtetute’. Ne nje sistem multi-partiak, kushtetuta u jep te drejten dy ose me shume partive te garojne per qeverisje, te drejtojne, te rekrutojne, te perjashtojne individe. Kjo do te thote se, ne nje sistem demokratik, qytetarit i ofrohet me shume se nje mundesi zgjedhjeje. Me e rendesishme se sa piku i procesit te zgjedhjes eshte pergjegjesia e te zgjedhurve per te përmbushur detyrat plotësisht dhe sipas ligjit.

Nje nevoje tjeter kyce dhe e pashmangshme eshte liria e te shprehurit per ceshtje politike pa patur druajtje nga kunderpergjigje te dëmshme. Nese njerëzit nuk jane te kënaqur me politike-berjen e qeverise, atehere ata kane nevoje (duhet) te shprehin hapur pakenaqesite e tyre ne forma legjitime.

Per sa i perket burimeve alternative te informacionit, aksesimi i tyre perben nje kerkese te domosdoshme: nese nuk je dakord me nje mundesi, duhet te germosh per burime te tjera. Pra, te nevojitet te germosh per burime te tjera informacioni. Eshte gjithnjë e vlefshme te kesh kendveshtrime te ndryshme, duke e marre si te mireqene se nje burim i vetem nuk eshte pergjigjia e vetme. Pikerisht ne kete pike merr trajte koncepti i transparences. Kjo do te thote se, ne nje sistem demokratik, qytetaret duhet te vihen ne dijeni te veprimeve te qeverise (perfshire politike-berjen), ne menyre qe t’i vleresojne drejt dhe sakte politikanet e zgjedhur prej tyre. 

Nder te tjera, cdo individ i nje shoqërie demokratike vishet me te drejten per t’u anetaresuar ose asociuar ne organizata te ndryshme kombetare/nderkombetare, per sa kohe qe përmbush nje set kriteresh te paracaktuara nga burime te ndryshme ligjore/statutore. Ky rast specifik përmbahet ne fenomenin me te pergjithshem – toleranca. Pra, ne nje sistem demokratik gjejme tolerancen e mesiperme, si dhe tolerancen fetare, ideologjike, preferenciale, opinioni, etj.

(Komentimin mbi piken (h) nuk po e prek kësaj rradhe.)

Te gjithe keto elemente, pa përjashtim, mund te konsiderohen si variabla te nje funksioni multimodal, i cili përcakton fuqine dhe jetegjatesine e nje sistemi demokratik.

Le ta zbatojme shkurtimisht kete funksion ne rastin e Shqiperise, duke paracaktuar fillimisht elementet (variablat).

Megjithese qytetareve shqiptarë u garantohet me kushtetute e drejta per te votuar (e per t’u votuar), sistemi zgjedhor shfaq mangesira anormale, qofte nga pikëpamja cilesore, qofte nga ajo statistikore. Ne nje artikull shkencor, ku kam bashkëpunuar me nje profesor (matematike), kemi nxjerre përfundimin se per shkak te disturbancave ne informacionin probabilitar dhe per shkak te absurditeteve te tilla si procesi Mega-Dushku, procesi zgjedhor ne Shqiperi eshte teresisht i çale dhe antidemokratik. Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte. Le ta leme menjane informacionin probabilitar. Procesi Mega-Dushku formulohet ne nje fjali ironike si i tille: “Ju jepjani voten kandidatit te partise tone, por vota partiake te shkoj per partine X, aleaten tone.” Ky lloj këshillimi qe del nga goja e rangjeve me te larta te politikaneve tane thyen ne menyre te menjëhershme parimet e Teorisë Moderne te Demokracisë, duke ndikuar ne ndërgjegjen dhe zgjedhen personale te individit. (Për me teper informacion mbi teorine, konsultoni artikujt e Prof. Gary King, Harvard University). Në më pak fjale, sistemi zgjedhor ne Shqipëri ka _falimentuar_ te karakterizohet ose te klasifikohet si tërësisht i lire dhe demokratik.

Per sa i perket lirive themelore te individit, sipas raporteve te ndryshme te organizatave/qeverive perendimore (si per shembull, Dept. Amerikan i Shtetit), e kane kritikuar (jo ne pak raste) Shqiperine per mosrespektim te lirise se fjales (edhe nga pikëpamja e medias, sidomos ne raportin e fundit), por ka kaluar me nje shkalle suksesi provimin per lirine e asociimeve te individëve neper organizata/shoqata te ndryshme. Per me teper, sic e permenda ne postimin e pare, populli shqiptar nuk eshte i pajisur me kulturen e duhur (demokratike) per lirine e te shprehurit. Qytetaret shqiptare i shfaqin keto mangësi atehere kur protestojne per ceshtje per te cilat nuk eshte inteligjente te protestosh, dhe atehere kur lene pas dore ceshtjet me vitale te vendit.

Nga kendveshtrimi i transparences, politikanet shqiptare bien ndesh me parimet moderne demokratike, duke shfaqur nivele teper te uleta transparence ndaj qytetareve te tyre. Jemi ne vitin 2007, dhe kryeministri i vendit tone (pa dashur te nxis diskutime politike, por me te vetmin qellim per te dhene shembuj) ekspozon mangësi te thella ne kulturen e tij demokratike, duke etiketuar mediat me lloj-lloj epitetesh, dhe duke mos marre pjese neper debate mediatike, ku zakonisht politikaneve tane u kërkohet edhe te japin llogari per ndonje aktualitet, pra, u kërkohet te jene sa me transparente. Kjo nuk vlen plotësisht ne rastin e Shqiperise.

Se fundi, vendi yne shquhet per mos-konsiderimin e burimeve alternative te informacionit. Kjo vjen per shkak te mos-inflitrimit te këtij elementi kulturor-demokratik ne mentalitetin e politikaneve dhe te vete popullit.

Po e mbyll kete postim pa komentuar mbi fuqine e vleres qe rezulton nga zbatimi i funksionit me variablat e mesiperme per kulturen demokratike ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Borix

Ne këtë orvatjen time te trete e konsideroj te domosdoshme te ndalem ne _ushtrimin_ e kulturës demokratike për rastin specifik te Shqipërisë.

Një klikim i thjesht mbi njësinë ‘Albania’ ne ueb-faqen zyrtare te CIA Factbook, ekspozon faktin se sistemi aktual qeverisës i Shqipërisë klasifikohet si i tipit ‘_Demokraci ne Zhvillim_’, pas perëndimit te një sistemi totalitar ksenofobik. Gjate këtij te fundit, mendimi politik ka qene i kufizuar ne propagandimin e teorisë komuniste me variacione staliniste. Pra, kuadrove u injektohej një tërësi e kufizuar mendimesh politiko-ideologjike. Por, Teoria Politike karakterizohet, nder te tjera, si një shkence abstrakte pa kufij. Ne formën e saj reale, ajo kthehet ne një mjet te fuqishëm demokratik. Dua te ndalem ne _nxitjen_ e këtij mjeti, si _guri i themelit te ushtrimit_ te kulturës demokratike.

Gjate vitit 1992, Universiteti i Tiranës organizoi një sërë seminaresh dhe tryezash te rrumbullakëta me profesorë dhe shkollare te shkollave perëndimorë te filozofisë dhe mendimit politik. Nga këta profesorë veçoj Donald Moon, Julie Mostov, dhe homologu shqiptar Artan Fuga. Seminaret kishin për qellim prezantimin e shqiptareve me metodologjinë e mësimdhënies dhe kërkimit shkencor ne filozofinë politike, ne teoritë politike moderne, si dhe ne konstitucionalizmin dhe teoritë demokratike. Pra, u vu një theks i fuqishëm mbi ndryshimin në filozofinë e arsimimit, te mësimdhënies dhe të përgatitjes se brezave te ardhshëm.

Për te integruar elitën intelektuale/akademike shqiptare ne boten (dhe kulturën) demokratike, profesorët amerikanë mbanin leksione te shkurtra mbi këto tema: *Mendimi Politik Perëndimor*, *Koncepti i Lirisë*, *Pluralizmi dhe Gjykimi Politik*, *Nacionalizmi*, *Konstitucionalizmi dhe Sistemi Procedural Gjyqësor*, e mbi te gjitha, *Demokracia dhe Ekonomia e Tregut*. Megjithëse i implikuar, fakti i kësaj sage shkëmbimi idesh përbën një skice arkitekturale për ndërtimin e mëtejshëm te kulturës demokratike. Gjithashtu, duke përfaqësuar një metodë perëndimore diskutimi, me anë te mendimit dhe gjykimit kritik (te shëndoshë), vetvetiu lindin dimensionet e tolerancës, ortopraksi kjo e papranueshme në ish-sistemin totalitar. Pra, në auditorët shqiptarë po injektohej ilaçi i një prej parimeve më kryesore te kulturës demokratike: liria e shprehjes dhe e mendimit. Një theks i veçante vendosej vazhdimisht mbi lirinë dhe kulturën e shtypit, kulturë kjo e cila vazhdon te jetë ende e mangët ne një pjese jo te vogël te politikaneve tanë.

Disraeli ka thënë qe ‘_Një universitet duhet te jete një vend i dritës, i lirisë, dhe i nxënies_’. Jam plotësisht dakord me këtë shprehje te rrahur nga historia e zhvillimit te mendimit. Nga ana tjetër e medaljes, elita e re politike ne Shqipëri ne fillimet e sistemit pluralist, tentonte vazhdimisht te qëndronte e tërhequr ndaj këtyre seminareve me vlere te pafund. Për me tepër, sipas një raporti te Prof. Mostov (Drexel University, një nga pjesëmarrësit ne tryezat publike te rrumbullakëta) konstatohej ky fenomen gjate atakimeve te ndryshme midis anëtareve te partive politike te asaj kohe, “... duke rrezikuar ne këtë mënyrë përpjekjet e përbashkëta për ta konvertuar universitetin ne një hapësire te shëndoshë për te ndërtuar e mbështetur kulturën demokratike.” Është për t’u përmendur fakti se frika e Prov. Mostov është konkretizuar dekadën e fundit dhe është konvertuar, mund te hamendësoj, ne një metastazë.

Lexuesi i vëmendshëm i dy postimeve te para, ka kuptuar gjate këtyre rreshtave te fundit se elita jone politike ka treguar mangësi qe ne fillim ne dy pika kyçe te demokracisë: liria e shprehjes dhe e mendimit, dhe konsiderimi i burimeve alternative te informacionit. Teksa e para mund te jete me e qarte, e dyta është për t’u specifikuar shkurtimisht ne vijim. Duke mos pasur kulturën e duhur te ‘gërmimit’ te informacionit ne favor te vet dhe duke u mbështetur ne një burim informacioni (qe mund te varioje nga informacion probabilitar deri ne atë te prerë dhe subjektiv), politikani shqiptar ka shmangur rishtaz një burim perëndimor te informacionit. Ky burim përbëhej nga elita akademike (perëndimore dhe shqiptare, pa dashur te fyej inteligjencën e palës së fundit) e asaj kohe, prezentë ne Shqipëri. Me fjale te varfra, ne vend qe te këshilloheshin nga ekspertet e fushës, ata vepruan sipas grupeve partiake te njëanshme te përzgjedhura prej dorës së tyre. Kjo tregon një mangësi te thellë kulture demokratike.

Për t’iu kthyer tezës së këtij shkrimi, ushtrimi i kulturës demokratike, pra, duhet te vije nga institucionet arsimore dhe nga akademiket, intelektualet, ekspertet, profesorët e trajnuar (te fushës ose jo) dhe nga vullneti i vete studentit dhe lexuesit për t’u pasuruar me elementet e kësaj kulture. Me çka shkrova me sipër, jam vërtitur rreth një pike graviteti: *arsimimit/edukimit politik* te sakte dhe te shëndoshë te brezave te rinj, pajisja e tyre me elementet e kulturës demokratike.

Ne vijim do te fokusohem tek tendencat moderne te shpjegimit te elementeve kyçe te kulturës demokratike, duke e nisur me lirinë e shprehjes ne erën dixhitale.

Dua te shtoj edhe dicka te fundit. Ju nxis te merrni pjese ne keto diskutime, duke kontribuar me opinionet dhe idete tuaja, ne menyre qe te krijojme lineancen e duhur per te percaktuar me konkretisht c'ndryshime ne kulturen demokratike i nevojiten qytetareve dhe politikaneve shqiptare. Ju kujtoj se cdo qytetar mund te behet politikan.

----------


## Borix

Me zhvillimin e vrullshëm te teknologjisë janë bërë përparime ne pothuaj te gjitha fushat e aktiviteteve njerëzore, nder te cilat komunikimi ndërpersonal dhe shpërhapja dhe minimi i informacionit janë përshpejtuar ne përmasa deri dje te paimagjinueshme. Ndër këto aktivitete veçoj kontributin e epokës dixhitale në përhapjen e gjerë te kulturës demokratike. Si rast specifik, do te diskutoj shkurt rreth pasojave te këtij mjeti mbi prezantimin e shoqërisë shqiptare me elementin “Liri e Shprehjes” të kulturës demokratike.

Ne artikullin e tij “Fjalimet Dixhitale dhe Kultura Demokratike”, Prof. J. Balkin (Yale University) argumenton se era dixhitale modifikon ndjeshëm kushtet sociale të të folurit ne publik e për pasojë tenton te shndërrojë lirinë e shprehjes, duke ndikuar ne mënyrë implicite mbi perspektivat e këtij elementi kryesor te kulturës demokratike. Duhet qartësuar se Interneti dhe teknologjitë e tjera dixhitale nuk kane ndikuar negativisht mbi lirinë e te shprehurit (dhe te menduarit), por thjesht kane ndryshuar trendin e kësaj te fundit, duke na e pasqyruar nën një dritë të re.

Liria e shprehjes është një e drejte sublime e çdo individi ne një shoqëri demokratike. Ky element ka tejkaluar disa faza historike penguese dhe kjo është një arsye pse i kushtohet kaq shume vëmendje. Teksa dikush mund ta cilësojë si një element jo kyç, elita intelektuale dhe akademike argumenton se liria e te shprehurit është përvetësuese për vetë faktin se i përket jo vetëm brendisë se kulturës demokratike, por edhe kulturës së gjere te një shoqërie te caktuar. Për shembull, mund te përmendim faktin se artiste e letrare te mbare botes janë ndikuar thelle për te skicuar e shkruar veprat e tyre ne lidhje me këtë çështje.

Ne erën dixhitale, kosto e filtrimit te informacionit ka rene ne mënyrë te vrullshme dhe fuqitë kulturore (nder te tjera) te poseduesit rriten ritmikisht. Me ane te rrjedhjes se shpejte te informacionit nga një nyje ne tjetrën, ligjet mbi lirinë e shprehjes (dhe te elementeve te tjerë) janë përforcuar tej mase. Kjo sepse qeveritaret vëzhgohen nga shume sy njëkohësisht dhe çdo përpjekje e tyre e drejtpërdrejtë për te mos-respektuar këtë element bie ndesh me ligjin. Për pasoje morale e ligjore, ata duhet te ballafaqohen me sovranin. Kjo ndodh nëpërmjet emisioneve televizive (përmendim _Shqip_ – Top Channel, _Opinion_ – TV Klan, etj.), apo korrespondencave te tjera mediatike (gazeta, revista, etj.).

Historikisht, koncepti i lirisë se shprehjes e ka prejardhjen nga liria e ushtrimit te fesë, dhe me tej vishet me një rrjedhim politik. Në te gjitha kushtetutat e vendeve demokratike dhe veçanërisht ne ato te vendeve me eksperience te madhe ne kulturën demokratike, liria e shprehjes u përforcua ligjërisht _kundrejt pushtetarëve_, pra si kundërpërgjigje ndaj politike-bërjes se qeverive. Kjo është kryesore te theksohet, sepse politike-bërësit janë grupimi ne anën tjetër te polit, ku jeton sovrani popull.

Neni 2.1-2.2 i Kushtetutës se Republikës se Shqipërisë thotë se “Sovraniteti në Republikën e Shqipërisë i përket popullit.” dhe “Populli e ushtron sovranitetin nëpërmjet përfaqësuesve të tij ose drejtpërsëdrejti.” Me tej, neni 22 flet për lirinë e shprehjes, ku ne piken 3 dhe 4 përmenden ndalimi i censurës dhe krijimi i autorizuar i mediave. Pra, teksa kushtetuta jone është veshur me një karakter demokratik perëndimor, realiteti ynë vishet me rroba te grisura. Arsyeja kryesore për këtë ‘çudi’ është mungesa e kulturës se bollshme demokratike ne rangjet e pushtetarëve tanë. Me keq është kur njerëz te edukuar me këtë kulturë nuk veprojnë drejt, por përfshihen eventualisht ne afera te ndryshme. Besoj se nuk është e nevojshme te ndalem gjate ne përplasjet e qeverise aktuale (dhe asaj te mëparshme) me sovranin kohet e fundit, kur u tentua te thyhej tre here neni 3 i kushtetutës: një here moslejimi i News24 ne ambientet e selisë se PD, një here tjetër për te “transferuar” Top Channel, dhe se fundi për te mbyllur kompaninë DigitAlb. 

Është e domosdoshme te theksoj se neni 22 i dhuron sovranit lirine e shprehjes duke _mos akorduar_ shprehjen politike me atë jo-politike. Pra, ekziston je disbalance midis formave te ndryshme te kësaj lirie. Kjo është një pasoje e drejtpërdrejtë e mediave ne forme korporatash, argumenton Prof. Balkin, dhe është e kohës te veprohet për t’i kushtuar te njëjtën rëndësi formave te ndryshme te te shprehurit ne publik. Për te mos u zgjatur me shume ne këtë pike, po përmbledh atë çka nevojitet për t’i dhënë një formë moderne kulturës demokratike (bazuar ne kërkimet e Balkin).

*1.*	E drejta e lirisë se shprehjes ne erën dixhitale nuk nënkupton me vetëm te shprehurit hapur, por te kesh lirinë te zgjedhësh kë dhe çfare kërkon te dëgjosh.

*2.*	Meqenëse pjesëmarrje ne diskutime te hapura dhe neper forume përcaktojnë sadopak teresine e kulturës se një shoqërie (dhe për pasoje te individit), atëherë nuk ka pse te ‘frikësohemi’ nga  korporatat mediatike, te cilat mund te krijojnë një anësi ne lirinë e te shprehurit dhe sidomos te menduarit (konceptuarit) te kulturës se gjere.

*3.*	Ne boten perëndimore ekziston mendimi praktik se fundi i një njeriu vjen atëherë kur ai ka zbuluar karakterin e vet te vërtetë e te pastër dhe potencialet si qenie njerëzore. Prandaj, nëse krijohen shtypje te elementeve baze te kulturës dhe nëse krijohen anshmëri ne te shprehur e te menduar, atëherë dinjiteti ndërpritet tek ky individ dhe, eventualisht, ndikon tek një shoqëri e tërë.

Mbase u ndala shume tek lira e shprehjes si një perberes vital i kulturës demokratike ne një shoqëri te caktuar, por e ndjej te domosdoshme te specifikoj faktin se çdo element i kësaj kulture është tepër kompleks dhe i pamodelueshem, sepse ndikohet nga nje numer i madh faktoresh – qofte te zbulueshem, qofte konspirativë.

----------


## The Dardha

*1. Cfare eshte demokracia?*

Per shekuj me rradhe eshte diskutuar mbi domethenien e demokracise. Perkthimi etimologjik i fjales "pushtet i popullit" eshte riformuluar dhe pasuruar me shprehjen "pushtet nga populli, i popullit dhe per popullin", ne kuptimin qe pushteti vjen nga populli, i perket popullit dhe duhet te perdoret per popullin.
Sot nuk ka me dyshime per faktin se jane demokrate ato regjime qe dallohen nga garancia reale e pjesemarrjes ne politike te popullsise adulte, nga mundesia e berjes opozite dhe mundesia e konkurrences politike.
Me qellim qe te rimerren disa koncepte baze, nocioni i regjimit korrespondon me ate te politikes dhe ai i regjimit demokratik me ate te politikes demokratike. Ne kete lloj politike demokratike vertetohet pjesemarrja konkrete e qytetareve dhe qartesohet larmishmëria e interesave, opinioneve dhe vlerave te tyre qe vete demokracia parashikon, duke pranuar mundesine per te mos rene dakort, per te kundershtuar qeverine me ane te menyrave paqesore dhe per te konkurruar per marrjen e votave. 
Sic shihet, konceptit te demokracise i jane shtuar koncepti i sovranitetit te popullit, duke u perdorur per nje numer me te madh qytetaresh. 
Sipas Schumpeter, "_Metoda demokratike eshte instrumenti institucional qe qellim qe te arrihet ne vendime politike, ne baze te te cilave individe te caktuar marrin te drejten per te vendosur ne baze te nje konkurrence qe ka per qellim marrjen e votave nga populli_".
Sartori e ve theksin jo vetem mbi konkurrencen, por edhe mbi vlerat, mbi ekzistencen e mazhorancave dhe te minorancave konkurruese te cilat sherbejne per te siguruar ekzistencen e ketyre te parave me ane te sistemit te votes. 
Pervec ketyre perkufizimeve te pergjithshme, ka edhe disa perkufizime minimaliste, domethene perkufizime qe tregojne cilat jane kushtet empirike elementare dhe nen te cilat nje regjim nuk mund te zbrese ne menyre qe te konsiderohet demokratik. 

Ai regjim duhet te kete te pakten:

*a)* Zgjedhje te pergjithshme qe te perfshijne si meshkujt ashtu edhe femrat, te gjitha racat ne nje popullsi, qe kane arritur moshen per te votuar, te quajtur ndryshe elektorat.
*b)* Zgjedhje te lira, konkurruese, korrekte.
*c)* Me shume se nje parti.
*d)* Burime informacioni te ndryshme dhe alternative.

Ky perkufizim ve ne dukje faktin qe nese garantohen zgjedhje te lira dhe te pergjithshme dhe aspektet e tjera, atehere lirite civile dhe politike jane te garantuara.
Por, demokracia eshte edhe nje teresi rregullash dhe procedurash qe vijne si rezultat i nje akordi ose kompromisi me qellim zgjidhjen paqesore te problemeve ndermjet aktoreve sociale politikisht te rendesishem dhe aktoreve te tjere te institucioneve, prezente ne arenen politike. 
Perkufizimi i sapo dhene na lejon te shohim me mire nje aspekt shume te rendesishem te demokracise, aspekt ky qe shpesh eshte lene mbas dore ose eshte nenvleftesuar: demokracia eshte nje regjim i karakterizuar nga rregulla dhe institucione qe ekuilibrojne principe te ndryshme. Demokracia ka nevoje per nje akord baze mbi rregullat qe do te vendosen dhe ne te njejten kohe duhet te pranoje te mos qenurit dakort dhe konfliktet mbi permbajtjen e ketyre rregullave. Demokracia duhet te pranoje pasigurine ne lidhje me rezultatet e vendosura, por ka nevoje edhe per sigurine e rregullave te vendosura prej saj, ne menyre te tille qe pasiguria e rezultateve te behet relative dhe e limituar. 
Demokracia duhet te aplikoje rregullen e mazhorances, si rregull kryesor per vendimarrjen, por shpesh asaj i duhet te mbroje te drejtat e minorancave dhe ne ato raste duhet te perdore rregullin e unanimitetit. Demokracia duhet te karakterizohet nga paraqitja sa me e gjere e interesave dhe e identiteve ne vendet e vendimarrjes, si per shembull ne parlament dhe ne asamblete rajonale dhe lokale, por ne te njejten kohe nuk mund te heqe dore nga efikasiteti i vendimmarrjes, i cili eshte shume i veshtire ne rastet kur duhet te arrihet nje perfaqesim sa me i mire i komunitetit sa me i fragmentarizuar dhe kompleks te jete ky komunitet.
Ne fakt, demokracia mbart me vete nje paradoks, pasi sa me i forte dhe i konsoliduar te jete konsensusi mbi te cilin bazohet, aq me shume konflikt mund te perballoje ajo. Institucionet qeveritare ne nje qeveri mund te aplikojne me lehtesisht rregullin e mazhorances, sa me shume te integruara e me pak konsistente te jene minorancat. Efikasiteti i vendimeve te ndryshme eshte aq me i madh sa me pak komplekse te jene ceshtjet politike.

*2. Llojet dhe modelet e demokracive.*

Ne kete pjese te shkrimit, do te perqendrohemi mbi pak lloje demokracish, per demokracite parlamentare, gjysem-presidenciale dhe presidenciale do te flasim ne pjesen mbi qeverite pasi keto kane te bejne me teper me raportin ndermjet pushtetit ekzekutiv e legjislativ dhe jo me lloje te mirefillta demokracish.

*Demokracia perfaqesuese dhe demokracia e drejtperdrejte.*

Le te fillojme mbi disa dallime te rendesishme ndermjet ketyre dy lloje demokracish. 

Demokracia perfaqesuese eshte nje regjim qe perfaqeson, domethene i bazuar mbi rregullat dhe institucionet e perfaqesimit, pra e karakterizuar nga zgjedhje te lira, konkurruese, korrekte, periodike dhe nga struktura perfaqesuese, si parlamenti dhe ato vendimarrese, si qeveria. Demokracia perfaqesuese nuk ka si rrjedhim nje perfaqesim direkt nga ana e qytetareve, me perjashtim ne momentin e votes, por edhe ne kete rast vota nuk eshte e detyrueshme. Ne kete sens, sistemi i demokracise moderne ndryshon nga ai i antikeve sepse ata qe marrin vendimet jane nje elite e ngushte. Ne demokracite moderne, ne fakt, vendimet mbi gjerat publike, i delegohen profesionisteve te politikes, nepermjet nje specializimi te detyrave qe si rrjedhoje ka sjelle qe qeverisja te kthehet ne nje profesion te vecante.
Demokracia direkte perkon me demokracine e antikeve, apo te qyteteve antike, ku nje numer i vogel qytetaresh mblidheshin dhe vendosnin per problemet qe kishin. Ishte nje regjim ky qe sot do te percaktohej si autoritar, pasi nje numer i limituar qytetaresh bashkejetonte me nje numer te madh personash pa te drejta dhe qe ishin ne nje pozicion politikisht inferior. Disa institucione te demokracise direkte, si per shembull referendumi, eshte mbajtur deri ne ditet e sotme ne demokracite perfaqesuese. 
Keto dy klasifikime mbeten shume te pamjaftueshme ne rastet kur behet fjale per te klasifikuar nje numer te madhe demokracish komplekse. Lind nevoja e ndertimit te disa modeleve te cilet te jene te afte te perfshijne nje numer me te madh llojesh demokracish.
Lijphart ka ndertuar dy modele polare ose me karakteristika te kunderta duke u mbeshtetur ne faktin se demokracite i bazojne format e tyre institucionale ne dy principe te cilat mund te jene puro ose mikse, principi mazhoritar dhe principi konsensual.
Sipas principit mazhoritar, demokracia eshte nje regjim ne te cilin perfaqesuesit te zgjedhur me zgjedhje te lira, i marrin vendimet e veta ne baze te principit te mazhorances. Aspekt kryesor qendron ne faktin se edhe te gjitha vendet e vendimarrjes, jo vetem gjate zgjedhjeve, duhet te mbizoteroje preferenca e mazhorances qe percakton edhe rezultatin perfundimtar.
Kjo gje eshte kritikuar nga perfaqesuesit e principit konsensual. Duhet te kihet parasysh se sistemi mazhoritar largon minorancat, duke sjelle si konseguence deligjitimitetin e institucioneve dhe per rrjedhoje, ky princip ndonjehere nuk aplikohet ne disa vendime publike te cilat merren ne shume sisteme demokratike, vendime te cilat theksojne rendesine e te renit dakort te gjithe duke kerkuar konsus sa me te gjere dhe kompromisin. Ne kete prospektive demokracia duhet te jete me teper tolerance reciproke sesa tirani e mazhorances, me teper ne kerkim te akordit sesa te fitores se njeres pale. 
Keto dy menyra konceptimi te demokracise i japin jete dy modeleve institucionale; modeli mazhoritar, i cili sjell perqendrimin e pushtetit politik tek mazhoranca dhe modeli konsensual i cili sjelll perhapjen dhe ndarjen e pushtetit. 
Principi mazhoritar dhe principi konsensual influencojne te gjitha dimensionet empirikisht te rendesishme ne nje sistem demokratik, te cilat mund te ndahen ne dy teresi; ate te pushtetit ekzekutiv dhe te partive dhe qe ka te beje me gjendjen unitare apo federale te nje vendi.  

Teresia e pare karakterizohet nga:
1. Perqendrimi i pushtetit ekzekutiv ne qeveri te njengjyrshme (modeli mazhoritar) ndaj ndarjes se pushtetit ne koalicione te gjera shumepartish (modeli konsensual).
2. Lidhja ndermjet qeverise dhe parlamentit qe pasqyron nje dominance te ekzekutivit mbi parlamentin ne rastin e pare ndaj ekuilibrit ndermjet dy pushteteve ne te dytin.
3. Sistem me dy parti ndaj sistemit me shume parti.
4. Sistemi elektoral mazhoritar jo proporcional ndaj sistemit proporcional.
5. Sistemi i interesave pluraliste qe karakterizohet nga konkurrenca ndermjet grupeve (modeli mazhoritar) ndaj sistemit te interesave te koordinuar dhe neo-korporativ i orientuar ndaj kompromisit dhe harmonizimit (modeli konsensual).

Teresia e dyte karakterizohet nga:
6. Nje shkalle uniteti dhe perqendrimi te pushtetit (modeli mazhoritar), ndaj shperqendrimit federal (modeli konsensual).
7. Perqendrim i pushtetit legjislativ ne nje dhome parlamenti (modeli mazhoritar) ndaj shperndarjes se pushtetit  legjislativ ne dy dhoma te cilat jane njesoj te pushtetshme por te ndertuara ndryshe (modeli konsensual). 
8. Kushtetute fleksibel qe mund te ndryshohet me nje mazhorance te thjeshte parlamentare (modeli mazhoritar) ndaj kushtetutes te qendrueshme qe mund te modifikohet vetem me mazhoranca te kualifikuara (modeli konsensual). 
9. Sisteme ne te cilat parlamenti ka fjalen e fundit mbi kushtetueshmerine e ligjeve (modeli konsensual) ndaj sistemeve ne te cilat kushtetueshmeria vendoset nga ana e gjykatave kushtetuese dhe supreme (modeli mazhoritar).
10. Banka qendrore te pavarura nga pushteti ekzekutiv (modeli konsensual) ndaj bankave qendrore te varura (modeli mazhoritar).
*
Modeli Westminster dhe ai konsensual.*

Ne baze te ketyre dimensioneve eshte percaktuar modeli i pare polar i demokracise qe vjen si rezultat i kombinimit te ketyre dimensioneve, dhe qe njihet si modeli Westminster me prejardhje nga modeli anglez duke marre, pra, emrin nga parlamenti anglez. Ai karakterizohet nga:
- perqendrimi i pushtetit ekzekutiv ne qeveri te formuara nga nje parti e vetme e zgjedhur me sistemin mazhoritar.
- shkrirje e dy pushteteve (legjislativ dhe ekzekutiv) dhe dominim i qeverise.
- sistem bipartiake
- sistem elektoral mazhoritar (plurality).
- pluralizem i grupeve te interesit
- qeveri e perqendruar dhe unitare.
- bikameralizem asimetrik (njera dhome ka shume me shume pushtet se tjetra).
- kushtetute fleksibel dhe sovranitet i parlamentit. 
- mungese e kontrollit kushtetues.
- Banka qendrore e varur nga ekzekutivi.
- Ekzistenca eskluzive e disa formave te demokracise perfaqesuese, domethene mungese e mundesise per tu konsultuar me referendum.

Shembujt me te mire qe korrespondojne me modelin konsensual jane Blegjika dhe Zvicra. Aspektet me te rendesishme te modelit konsensual jane:
- qeveri te formuar shume parti dhe koalicione te gjera.
- ekuiliber pushtetesh ndermejt ekzekutivit dhe legjislativit.
- sistem shumepartish.
- sitem elektoral proporcional.
- sistem interesash i harmonizuar dhe neo-korporativ.
- decentralizim dhe federalizem.
- bikameralizem i forte dhe perfaqesim i minorancave.
- kushtetute e qendrueshme dhe fuqi e vetos e minorancave.
- kontroll kushtetues.
- pavaresi e bankes qendrore.

*Modele te ndryshme per kushte te ndryshme te zhvillimit te demokracise.*

Te dy modeleve u korrespondojne kushte te ndryshme historike te nje demokracie. Modeli mazhoritar duket i pershtatshem per vende me nje shoqeri relativisht homogjene, ku "_partite e medha zakonisht nuk jane shume te largeta politikisht panvaresisht nga prospektiva e tyre politike, sepse ne boshtin e djathta-e majta kane tendence te vendosen ne qender_" (Lijphart). Ky model nuk do te funksiononte ne shoqeri me pak homogjene ku ka tendence te zhvillohet modeli konsensual. Ne shoqerite plurale, te ndara nga fraktura te karakterit fetar, ideologjik, linguistik, kultural, etnik apo raciale, fraktura keto qe jane te perfaqesuara nga parti te cilat mbrojne interesat e tyre, nga grupe interesash dhe mjete komunikimi te vetat, mungon fleksibiliteti i nevojshem per demokracite mazhoritare. Ne kete situate sistemi mazhoritar do te ishte jo vetem jo demokratik, por edhe i rrezikshem, sepse minorancat, te cilave iu mohohet pjesemarrja ne pushtet do te ndjeheshin te diskriminuara dhe do ta humbisnin besimin tek regjimi. Ne keto regjime, modelet e ndjekura nga partite e medha kane me shume tendence te kene divergjenca, keshtu qe edhe besnikeria e votuesve eshte me e rrepte, duke pakesuar ne kete menyre mundesine e partive te madhe qe te alternohen ne pushtet.
*
Demokracite ideale dhe kualiteti demokratik.*

Te percaktohet demokracia ideale eshte shume e veshtire, sidomos kur analiza perqendrohet tek kualiteti i demokracise. Pervec karakteristikave te mesiperme qe nje demokraci duhet te permbushe, duhet bere edhe pyetja se si mund te realizohet nje demokraci me e mire.
Nje perkufizim i pare normativ thote qe demokracia ideale te jete nje regjim i karakterizuar nga nje " korrespondence e nevojshme ndermjet akteve te qeverise dhe deshires se atyre qe preken nga to", ose qe nje regjim demokratik duhet te dallohet nga "kapaciteti i vazhdueshem i pergjigjeve (responsivness) nga ana e qeverise ndaj preferencave te shtetasve te saj, te cilet konsiderohen te barabarte politikisht". Te dyja keto pohime eshte shume e veshtire te implementohen empirikisht dhe per kete arsye mbeten pa nje pergjigje te caktuar.
Studiuesit e demokracise kane perpunuar disa norma ne planin praktik, pa u larguar nga normat e pergjithshme. Rruga me e mire mbetet ajo e gjetura nga Dahl i cili jep dy pohime ne lidhje me kete ceshtje: 
_Postulati i pare_ - Qe nje regjim te jete i afte per pergjigje (responsive), te gjithe qytetaret duhet te kene mundesi te njejta te:
a) te formulojne preferencat e tyre
b) ti shprehin keto preferenca qeverise nepermjet nje aktiviteti individual apo kolektiv. 
c) tu sigurohet qe preferencat e tyre te kene te njejten peshe, pa diskriminim ne lidhje me permbajtjen apo origjinen e tyre.

*Perkufizimi i termit Politike*

Politika eshte nje bashkesi aktivitetesh qe zhvillohen nga nje apo shume subjekte individuale apo kolektive, qe karakterizohen nga komanda, pushteti dhe konflikte, por edhe nga pjesemarrja, bashkepunimi dhe konsensusi, qe kane si qellim funksionimin sa me te mire te kolektivit njerezor, ndaj te cilit ka pergjegjesine primare te kontrollit te dhunes, dhe te shperndarjes ne brendesi te tji, te kostove dhe te mirave  materiale ose jo materiale.

Me pak fjale mund te thuhet se politika eshte menaxhimi i komunitetit, pergjegjes per rendin paqeruajtes.  

Si perfundim, duke pasur me te qarte keto dy parime te Demokracise dhe te Politikes si teori, ne atehere mund te diskutojme per sistemin Shqiptar te Kultures Politike a eshte Demokratike apo jo. Me prapa do te sqaroj disi me qarte si dy forcat partikake kryesore shqiptare kane shfrytezuar dobesite e ligjit (kushtetutes) per te fryre numrat e tyre ose vendet e tyre ne parlament. Ndoshta edhe me mbeshtetjen e aleateve te tyre brenda koalicioneve perkatese.

----------


## The Dardha

Dushku eshte nje komune qe ka nxjerre shume deputete. 

Per here te pare u perdor nga e majta ne zgjedhjet lokale 2004 mos gaboj. E drejta Kushtetuese i jepte mundesi partive te vogla qe nese arrinin pragun elektoral qe ishte 1.6% e gjithe elektoratit te merrnin automatikisht nje deputet ne parlament. Brenda partive te majta qe garonin ne Dushk u ra dakort qe te rregulloheshin shifrat ne kutite e votimit brenda partive te majta per te kapur pragun elektoral si dhe per te fituar me shume vota partite e vogla qe favorizohen nga ky sitem zgjedhor qe ka Shqiperia. 

Nje sistem Miks i Mazhoritarit dhe Propocionalit, qe shfrytezon keto dobesi te Kushtetutes dhe sistemit tone zgjedhor. 

Ne zgjedhjet e fundit parlamentare ky dushk i vogel u shnderua ne Mega Dushk ku i njejti parim i zbatua ne rang vendi. Ku votohej per kandidate aleate te se djathtes apo per parti ne koalicion gje qe nuk tregon, bile nuk i afrohet aspak asaj qe elektorati shpreh.

Me pak fjale te dyja palet kane shkelur me te dyja kembet parimin kryesor, demokracine, liberalizmin si dhe kulturen demokratike qe ne po diskutojme.

----------


## Borix

Ne kete shkrim, duke vazhduar diskutimin per zgjedhjet, do te kerkojme nje pergjigje objektive per pyetjen "*A mungon kultura demokratike ne partite ‘demokratike’ shqiptare*"?

Sipas Teorisë Moderne te Demokracisë (_G. King, 1999_), zgjedhjet përbëjnë shpirtin e një sistemi demokratik dhe populli është gjykatësi vendimtar për 'sundimtarin' e radhës. Prandaj, zgjedhjet e autorizuara nga qytetaret janë te domosdoshme për konsolidimin e demokracisë të një vendi te caktuar. Eventualisht, shkalla e konsolidimit te demokracise varet drejtpërdrejt nga shkalla e kultures demokratike ne sistemin e dhene. Prandaj, zgjedhjet (_e lira dhe te ndershme_) cilësohen si një komponent kyc i kësaj kulture.

Duke iu referuar zgjedhjeve me te fundit ne vendin tone, atyre parlamentare te 3 korrikut 2005 dhe atyre vendore te 18 shkurtit 2007, analizat politike nga analistet vendas e te huaj, si dhe analizat shkencore tregojne luhajtje te medha nga lineanca normale e procesit zgjedhor. Shkaqet jane te faktueshme, duke u nisur qe nga pohimi se partite politike shqiptare vendosin interesat personale mbi ato kombetare dhe deri tek injoranca per fushen e demokracise qe gjendet tek nje pjese e mire e anetareve te ketyre grupimeve. 

Ne përfundim te dy zgjedhjeve te fundit, politikanet shqiptarë vërtetuan me se miri se aktivitetet e tyre kane per qellim te gllaberojne sa me shume pushtet, ne vend qe te zgjerojne sferen e ndihmeses dhe shërbimit te qytetareve. Permendim ne kete pike atakimet feminore te te dyja paleve politike ne zgjedhjet e fundit vendore, kur me nje logjike te crregullt dhe me nje mendje te dobet analitike, diskutohej se kush kishte fituar me shume pike deri thelle ne luginat e pyjet e Shqiperise. Por, nese nuk i sherben sovranit, a nuk do te marresh denimin qe meriton? Specifikisht, a ka sovrani shqiptar kulturen e duhur (demokratike) per t’i dhene denimin e merituar sherbetorit te pabindur? Une kam vëzhguar se nuk eshte keshtu. Prandaj, kam nxjerre objektivisht konkluzionin se protestat demokratike ne vendin tone nuk ekzistojne, sepse mbizotërohen nga protestat e militanteve te shumte partiake. Por, nga ana tjeter, mjeti intelektual tregon mangesira te theksuara ne pjesen me te madhe te sferes akademike, sepse edhe vete pjesetaret e kësaj sfere kane preferenca partiake, duke humbur ne kete menyre objektivitetin dhe duke fshehur kulturen e tyre demokratike (nese kane nje te tille). Ne fund te fundit, partite demokratike shqiptare (me fjalen ‘demokratike’ nuk nënkuptoj preference partiake) kane stër-thënë qe demokracia, ashtu si besimi, duhet te reflektohet me ane te veprimeve. Keto veprime komandohen nga sjella qe shfaq politikani. Sjellja formohet nga kultura ne teresi, dhe ajo demokratike ne veçanti. Niveli i kësaj te fundit, pra, përcakton edhe aftesine e politikanit per te kontribuar ne mirëmbajtjen e demokracisë ne vend. Per kete arsye dhe per rezultatet e kërkimeve tona empirike te zgjedhjeve ne Shqiperi, mund te bejme dhe te suportojme konjekturen se kultura demokratike ne vendin tone ka luhatje te medha nga lineanca qe ndjek bota perendimore, prandaj eshte e manget ne nje pjese te mire te politikaneve tane (per te mos hamendesuar per nivelin e saj te qytetaret shqiptarë).

----------


## Borix

Le te bëjmë një përmbledhje te shkurtër te shkrimeve te mësipërme.

Se pari, ishte e domosdoshme te përcaktonim formalisht konceptin e demokracisë, duke paraqitur përbërësit (ose elementet) më jetësorë: *procesi i votimit dhe karakteristikat e te drejtat përkatëse te individëve*, *liria e te shprehurit*, *te menduarit dhe te anëtarësuarit neper organizata/shoqata te ndryshme*, *konsiderimi dhe sipërmarrja e burimeve alternative te informacionit*, dhe mbi te gjitha, *një nivel te larte kulture te përgjithshme dhe demokratike*.
Me tej, argumentuam se ortopraksia e demokracise varet (_ne menyre ortogonale_) nga kultura demokratike qe ushtrojne individet e nje grupi te caktuar social ne favor te ketij grupimi. Treguam se, ne pergjithesi, *niveli i arsimimit*, *njohurite mbi demokracine*, dhe *kuptimi i plote i fuqise se ligjit* jane percaktore te rendesishem te kultures demokratike. Për pasoje, ato janë determinantë ne mbarëvajtjen dhe konsolidimin e demokracisë (veçanërisht ne shtete qe sapo kane përqafuar këtë te fundit).
Ne vazhdim u ndalem tek *elementi i lirise se shprehjes*. Bazuar mbi eksperiencen demokratike te Shqiperise, argumentuam se ky element eshte ende i keqkuptuar dhe ‘foshnjor’. Specifikisht diskutuam rreth atakimeve te vazhdueshme ndaj fjales se lire neper media, por duke e implikuar edhe per individe (qytetare) te thjeshte. Perfundimi flet per nje demokraci te çalë nga kjo pikëpamje. Kjo vjen si pasoje e mungeses se kultures se mjaftueshme demokratike ne rangjet e nje pjese te mire te politikaneve shqiptare. Nga ana tjeter, apatia e qytetareve te Shqiperise eshte nje indikator negativ kundrejt kësaj kulture.
Pas lirise se shprehjes, u ndalem me gjate ne nje element tjeter vital te ciklit demokratik:* zgjedhjet*. Ne parim, ato duhet te jene te lira dhe te ndershme. Megjithate, ne vërtetuam se nuk kane qene te tilla duke sjelle argumente nga rezultate solide shkencore te dy punimeve shkencore te përmbledhura shkurtimisht me siper. Pasi pranojme se nje numer i madh faktoresh te pamodelueshem ndikojne mbi to, zgjedhjet mund te studiohen si nje proces i rastit. Analizat qe ne kryem mbi kete proces flasin qarte per ‘lirine’ dhe ‘ndershmerine’ e zgjedhjeve ne Shqiperi. Eventualisht, nxjerrim konkluzionin se demokracia shqiptare eshte e manget qofte tek qytetaret, qofte tek partite ‘demokratike’ shqiptare. Per pasoje, argumentojme se kultura demokratike per te gjykuar dhe mirëmbajtur demokracine e vendit eshte e varfer tek te dy palet e lartpërmendura.

Ne vijim, do te artikulojme shkrime dhe ide te përgjithshme dhe specifike per rastin e vendit tone.

----------


## Borix

Na mungon kultura ne zgjedhjen e Presidentit, mungon elementi kryesor zgjedhja ne menyre demokratike. Indirekte nga Parlamenti, por mungon edhe konsensusi.....

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Demokracia eshte vrasesi i heshtur i nje kombi....Te zhvillojme hierarkine natyrore e te mbajme nen tension fqinjet me rregullin e disiplinen ushtarake te traditave tona...

----------


## Borix

> Te zhvillojme hierarkine natyrore e te mbajme nen tension fqinjet me rregullin e disiplinen ushtarake te traditave tona...


Besoj se ka nje menyre me te zgjuar se shpatat - instrumentat ekonomike. Per shembull, nese ti, si kryeminister apo gjeneral i ardhshem i ketij vendi, do te keshilloje te gjithe emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi qe parate e tyre t'i transferonin neper bankat sekonadare shqiptare, e imagjinon cfare demi do t'i sillte kjo bilancit te pagesave te shtetit fqinj? Apo me mire t'i leshojme nje rakete e te heqim qafe edhe 600 mije+ shqiptare?

----------


## Baptist

Duket se keni keqkuptime te dala nga mungesat e esencave ne formimin e botekuptimeve per te acikuar qendim.

(a) E drejta per te votuar
(b) E drejta per t’u zgjedhur (votuar)
(c) E drejta e lidereve politike per te garuar per suport dhe vota
(d) Zgjedhje te lira dhe te ndershme
(e) Liri te shprehjes
(f) Liri asociimi / anetaresimi ne organizata
(g) Burime alternative informacioni
(h) Insitucione te hartimit/zbatimit te politikes publike te themeluara me ane te votes se lire.

Une nuk shoh asgje "demokratike" ne keto pika. Cdo shtet socialist me pak apo me shume liberal i kishte te njejtat "te drejta", -kjo nuk eshte asgje.

Cka eshte demokracia?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Besoj se ka nje menyre me te zgjuar se shpatat - instrumentat ekonomike. Per shembull, nese ti, si kryeminister apo gjeneral i ardhshem i ketij vendi, do te keshilloje te gjithe emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi qe parate e tyre t'i transferonin neper bankat sekonadare shqiptare, e imagjinon cfare demi do t'i sillte kjo bilancit te pagesave te shtetit fqinj? Apo me mire t'i leshojme nje rakete e te heqim qafe edhe 600 mije+ shqiptare?


Pa ik beje ti ate gjest te levizjes se parave,pa stervitur popullin tend per resiztence...Shqiperia s'ben dot asgje sepse nuk ka asnje objektiv...I vetmi objektiv eshte futja ne UE,nje objektiv utopik...

Emigranti eshte i nenshtruar psikologjik e shpirteror ndaj grekut,prandaj bertit sa te duash,ska per te degjuar...Shkeputja shpirterore prej skllaverise vjen vetem nepermjet traditave tona te drejta e luftarake...

Demokracia ne Shqiperi eshte eksperiment i drejtuar nga Italo-greket nepermjet te shiturve shqiptare,ata qe jane te shitur ekonomikisht dhe ata qe jane te shitur shpirterisht...

Demokracia ne thelb nuk i sherben Kombit shqiptar,mund ti sherbeje deri diku shtetit shqiptar...

----------


## Baptist

T'i komentojme pak keto pika:

(a) E drejta per te votuar// ne shume vende demokratike kjo e drejte merr kutimin "detyrim"
(b) E drejta per t’u zgjedhur (votuar) // nuk ekziston ne vendet e sotme demokratike!
(c) E drejta e lidereve politike per te garuar per suport dhe vota// ah, kjo eshte nje freski e vetme qe e dallon nga sistemi monist
(d) Zgjedhje te lira dhe te ndershme// athua nuk ishin edhe ato te xhaxhit enver te tilla
(e) Liri te shprehjes// pa kufi - gjithmone perderisa nuk thua dicka qe bjen ndesh me ate qe ka forcen aktualisht.
(f) Liri asociimi - anetaresimi ne organizata// e c'liri qenka kjo. te behesh sherbetor i sherbetoreve ?
(g) Burime alternative informacioni// keto s'mund t'i ndaloj kush, ao qe mund ta bej eshte kufizimi i qarkullimit ne mase por aty ku nuk ka kufizime eksplicite , kufizimet implicite do te jene 100% me efikase dhe me derrmuese.
(h) Insitucione te hartimit - zbatimit te politikes publike te themeluara me ane te votes se lire. //eh kjo eshte nje genjeshter tipike komuniste.


-sistem zgjedhor? !! Duket se qenka pikerish kjo, apo, -mos kemi lene dicka esenciale anash?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> T'i komentojme pak keto pika:
> 
> (a) E drejta per te votuar// ne shume vende demokratike kjo e drejte merr kutimin "detyrim"
> (b) E drejta per tu zgjedhur (votuar) // nuk ekziston ne vendet e sotme demokratike!
> (c) E drejta e lidereve politike per te garuar per suport dhe vota// ah, kjo eshte nje freski e vetme qe e dallon nga sistemi monist
> (d) Zgjedhje te lira dhe te ndershme// athua nuk ishin edhe ato te xhaxhit enver te tilla
> (e) Liri te shprehjes// pa kufi - gjithmone perderisa nuk thua dicka qe bjen ndesh me ate qe ka forcen aktualisht.
> (f) Liri asociimi - anetaresimi ne organizata// e c'liri qenka kjo. te behesh sherbetor i sherbetoreve ?
> (g) Burime alternative informacioni// keto s'mund t'i ndaloj kush, ao qe mund ta bej eshte kufizimi i qarkullimit ne mase por aty ku nuk ka kufizime eksplicite , kufizimet implicite do te jene 100% me efikase dhe me derrmuese.
> ...


Pyetje per ty:
Duke pasur parasysh vetem keto pika te permendura,Kanuni ka dale nga nje shoqeri demokratike, apo jo?

----------


## Borix

> Une nuk shoh asgje "demokratike" ne keto pika. Cdo shtet socialist me pak apo me shume liberal i kishte te njejtat "te drejta", -kjo nuk eshte asgje.


Kundershembull: Liria e asociimit neper organizata.




> Demokracia ne Shqiperi eshte eksperiment i drejtuar nga Italo-greket nepermjet te shiturve shqiptare,ata qe jane te shitur ekonomikisht dhe ata qe jane te shitur shpirterisht...
> 
> Demokracia ne thelb nuk i sherben Kombit shqiptar,mund ti sherbeje deri diku shtetit shqiptar...


Atehere ti si qytetar c'mund te besh, apo vetem teorira?

----------


## Baptist

> Kundershembull: Liria e asociimit neper organizata.


duket se pergjegjen e ke siper te pika (f)...

----------


## Borix

> (f) Liri asociimi - anetaresimi ne organizata// e c'liri qenka kjo. te behesh sherbetor i sherbetoreve ?


Varet nga kendveshtrimet. Te pakten une kam dhene nje perkufizim te demokracise, sipas se cilit pika f eshte element i domosdoshem. Ndersa ti nuk ke ku e bazon kendveshtrimin tend, sepse nuk ke percaktuar filozofine ku mbeshtetesh. Prandaj, detyrohem ta quaj subjektive pergjigjen tek pika f.

----------


## Baptist

Une nuk e kam elaboruar definicionin duke parapritur se po flas me dike qe do te dije te zbatoje perkufizimin inverz te saj mbeshtetur edhe ne njohurite dhe pervojat e veta empirike ne lidhje me to.

A? nekupton pika F edhe lirine e asocim-integrimit ne nje organizate terroriste??

Perkufizimi yt, i pikes f, nuk po thoshte asgje qe e ben demokracine te dalloje nga sistemet tjera, e aq me pak ne aspektin pozitiv. 

Ne cdo sistem kane ekzistuar shoqata te ndryshme ne te cilat ke mundur te antarsohesh po i plotesove disa kushte specifike. Mirepo si cdo organizate tjeter qe me shqip i thuhet shoqate i nenshtrohet nje kontrolli dhe ndikimi superior ne njeren menyre ose ne tjeteren qe ajo menyre demokratike, ligjore apo thjeshte ideologjike. 

Vet fakti se nje organizate shoqerore e caktuar, jeton nga te hyrat e huaja dhe nuk e ka as gjasen me te vogel per te funksionuar pa donacione e grante e menyra tjera te perhimta te finansimit, ultimativisht deshmon mungese te hatashme te lirise se veprimit, e qe me shiqp mund te quhet nenshtrim ndaj politikave parciale te unit te atij qe ia garanton mbijetesen. Pra "vegel" ne kuptimin me vulgar te fjales. Pra:*Pika (f) te jep te drejte te behesh vegel e vegles ne nje dore te panjohur e cila mund te mos i takoje fare bllokut te interesave tua individuale as nacionale.*
Perfundimisht nese pika (f) qenka ajo qe e ben kaq te vecante demokracine nga llojet tjera te qeverisjes atehere vertete i bieka se demokracia nuk eshte asgje, - ne fakt e ben nje shtet te dobet ekonomikisht *te hapur/te pambrojtur* ndaj sulmeve te shteteve tjera me te forta ekonomikisht dhe qasje te drejtperdrejte ne shtresat rinore e dinamike te shoqerise e nuk kane pjekri e vigjilence te mjaftueshme per te gjykuar mbi veprimet e tyre dhe pasojat qe mund te kene ato per te ardhmen e vendit te tyre per te cilin do te ishin ne gjendje ta japin edhe jeten.


Sa per ilustrimin e kesaj te fundit:
Nje shembull i thjeshte i kalim viteve 70-80, i levizjes se famshme te te gjelbertve te frances qe vershoi evropen duke e zgjeruar vempirmin edhe ne amerike. Ajo me kete ariti qe te dobesoje gjithe shtetet evropiane nga aspekti energjetik, duke vepruar permes demagogjise se tyre ne shtetet qe orvateshin te ndertonin elektrana nukleare per furnizimin e vet elektrik. Kishte demonstrata shpesh te pergjakshme neper gjithe qytetet ku ishte nevoja me kujtohen disa qe ndodhen ne gjermani etj. Parolla te kendshme, humane, perhapje te frikes nga radioaktiviteti i padukshem, demeve e rreziqeve etj. Shume te bukura, te perqafueshme sidomos nga rinia dhe njerezit me vizione perparimtare e pergjegjesi ndaj natyres dhe ambientit. Njerez romantik e dashamire qe nuk dijne ta mendojne te keqen. I tere ky kualitet u perdor kunder zhvillimit energjetik te atyre vendeve. Nderkohe qe franca ne shtein e saj po ndertonte dhe ishte afer perfundimit te dhjetera termonuklearkave ne shtetin e vet.

*E dini ju qe vetem Komuna e Parisit i ka afro 200 elektrana termonukleare?*

E dini cfare i siguron kjo Parisit perpos furnizimit te rregullt dhe te sigurte e energjise elektrike? Futjen e ketij qyteti sebashku me disa te tjera ne konventa nderkombatare sipas te cilave edhe ne rast lufte ndalohet bombardimi nga ajri. - Jo per shkak te vlerave arqitektonike te qytetit por per shkak te rrezikut nga havarite nukleare qe do ta kontaminonin gjithe evropen e me gjere!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Atehere ti si qytetar c'mund te besh, apo vetem teorira?


Mua si qytetar me takon te shikoj nese njerezit me te ditur,pra filozofet e duan demokracine e stilit europian apo jo?
Nese e duan,pse e duan?
nese nuk e duan,pse nuk e duan?

Ne baze te studimeve ne kete fushe,verejta se asnje filozof nga ata qe eshte rendom ne gojat e atyre qe mbahen si Dashnore te Dijes,nuk ishte pro demokracise...
Atehere mu perforcuan bindjet e mia militariste dhe serisht gjeta vetveten ne Ta...

Duke studiuar traditat tona verejta shume elemente te shoqerise qe propogandohet nga filozofet e te gjitha koherave,nga shumica derrmuese e emrave te medhenj...

Atehere cme takon mua si qytetar...Te kundershtoj me fakte demokracine europiane....Te paraqes formen e saj dogmatike antinatyrore e rrenjet e saj te kalbura,cka e ben trupin shume te dobet e pre e vdekjes.

Perfundimin ta kam dhene me siper:

*Demokracia eshte vrasesi i heshtur i nje kombi*

Sado qe baptisti ben te ofenduarin ,pyetja qe i shtrova ishte mese domethenese...

Ne te gjitha pikat ne shqyrtim,duke vezhguar traditat e shoqerise shqiptare verejme se ka pasur nje demokraci natyrore,asgje e sforcuar apo e bazuar tek Dollari qe eshte baza e demokracise moderne,por e bazuar tek forca morale e shpirterore e familjes dhe tek nje urtesi popullore e pashembullt....

'Dollari' shkel mbi kombin qe perfaqson,morali e shpirterorja e nje kombi perkundrazi e forcojne ate (kombin),prandaj demokracia perendimore po con ne shkaterrimin e kombeve origjinare e trasformimin FIZIK te individeve qe e perbejne,pra po con drejt vdekjes krijuesit....

----------

